# هل يمكنك ان تسامح وتنسي ؟؟



## sparrow (21 أبريل 2012)

*هل يمكنك أن تسامح وتنسى؟​ 


 إذا سامحت بصدق هل نسيت ؟ كم مره سمعت التعبير المتداول " سامح  وإنسى" ؟ دائما يقول الناس إن من السهل أن تسامح لكن من الصعب أن تنسى.  ومع ذلك كثير من الأشخاص يجدوا صعوبه حتى فى التسامح. لمصلحتك النفسيه يجب أن  تسامح. يجب ان تعرف لا يوجد شىء يسمم حياتك مثل الطريقه التى تتعامل بها مع  المضايقات أو الإساءات التى مرت بحياتك.
 قد يعتقد البعض إن التسامح ناتج عن الإراده, لأنهم يعتقدوا إنك ببساطه يمكن أن  تسامح وتنسى بقرار منك. هذا المفهوم خاطىء لسببين .أولا نادرا ما ينسى الإنسان  الإساءه. ثانيا يبدأ التسامح كتصرف من الإراده و يكتمل فى القلب. أى الإراده وحدها  لا تكفى. بمجرد أنك قررت أن تسامح, يجب أن تضغط على مشاعر المراره أو الكراهيه  داخلك أن تتوقف. إذا لم تفعل ذلك ستظل حبيسا فى سجن الإحساس بالمراره و يظل الجرح  ينزف ولا يشفى ليجعلك تسامح. ستظل تتراواح بين الألم ومحاوله التسامح.

الخطوات التاليه قد تساعدك على إكتساب القدره على التسامح  والنسيان:ــ

 1. الخطوه الأولى :ــ إعطى هذا الشخص الذى أساء إليك  أو أغضبك الفرصه أن يعتذر إليك . بالرغ من إنك غاضبا ولا تريد أن تستمع  إليه , من المهم أن تحصل على هذا الإعتذار حتى تستطيع أن تسامح بعد ذلك أن تهدأ.  بدون هذا الإعتذار فإن غضبك سيتحول الى مراره تستقر داخلك ويصعب عليك التخلص من هذا  الشعور.ستجد نفسك تسأل نفسك عن ما حدث مما يضاعف من شعورك بالإسائه أكثر مما يحتمل  الموقف. أنت لست فى حاجه لهذا التحليل المؤذى الذى يعمق إحساسك بالألم. إن قبول  الإعتذار سيساعدك على البدأ فى الشفاء. كن متفتحا وإستمع لهذا الإعتذار الذى تستحقه  من أجل التخلص من الألم الذى تسبب فيه هذا الموقف . فى النهايه ستنسى الخطأ الذى  تسبب فى هذا الألم شيئا فى شيئا حتى يتلاشى ويصبح ذكرى موقف عدى فى حياتك.

 2.    الخطوه الثانيه: إستمع لشرح ما حدث.  بهذا الشرح قد تكتشف إن الموقف لا يحتاج كل هذا الألم الذى شعرت به. إن  الشرح يزيل أى سوء فهم قد يكون حدث. إسأل أى أسئله تحتاج إليها لتستوضح ما حدث.  إستمع للأجابات بعمق وتمعن. إن وصولك لأصل المشكله وسبب حدوثها قد تجد فيها ما يخفف  من الألم وبالتالى تقبل الأعتذار وتجد فيها فرصه لنسيان ما حدث وتستمر فى حياتك.   

 3.    الخطوه الثالثه: إدراك إن كل الناس تخطىء حتى  أنت نفسك. إننا بشر ولسنا ملائكه. إعتبر ما حدث مجرد خطأ بشرى يمكنك من  قبول الإعتذار عنه ثم التسامح والنسيان. هل هذا الخطأ يحتاج لوقت طويل للنسيان؟ نعم  ولكن إذا تكرر الخطأ من نفس الشخص, أو إذا  كان الخطأ كبيرا لدرجه لا يسهل معها  التخلص من الألم. الأهم أن تتذكر إن الإنسان غير معصوم من الخطأ, وإسأل نفسك إذا  كان هذا الخطأ صادرا منك , هل كنت ستحتاج أن يسامحك الشخص الذى أخطأت فى حقه؟ إذا  فعلت ذلك سترى الجانب الآخر من المشكله وإنك إرتكبت مثله وسامحك الطرف الآخر بل  وأصبح من أعز أصدقائك الآن. هل أسأت دون أن تشعر بذلك؟ فى أحيانا كثيره نعم. لذلك  يجب أن تعطى الشخص الذى أساء إليك هو أيضا هذه الفرصه للإعتذار والشرح حتى ينتهى  الموقف برضاء الطرفين وتستطيع أن تسامحه وتنسى.

 4.    الخطوه الرابعه: خذ وقت كافى للنسيان.  التسامح ليس شيئا سهلا يتم بضغطه زر كما يعتقد البعض. كلما عمق الجرح أو الإساءه  زاد الألم وقلت القدره على التسامح والنسيان. قل للشخص الذى أساء إليك إنك قبلت  الإعتذار ولكنك تحتاج مساحه من الوقت ليلتئم الجرح وتنسى ما فعل. إشرح له أنت كم  تألمت من خطئه , وكم كانت صدمتك أن الخطأ جاء منه بالذات, حتى لا يفهم إنك ترفض  التصالح معه , ويشعر إنك تهينه ويبتعد للأبد وتخسر صداقته أو زمالته. أكد له إنك  تحتاج لفتره نقاهه وليس فراقا. من الصعب أن يفكر الإنسان بوضوح وهو مازال متألما, و  رؤيه هذا الشخص حولك معظم الوقت لا تعطيك فرصه للنسيان. الوقت خير طبيب للألم  وإلتئام الجروح. الإبتعاد يساعدك على التسامح والنسيان. ضع فى إعتبارك لا شىء أكبر  من التسامح أو النسيان طالما لم يصل للإساءه للشرف أو حد القتل. حتى لو أساء إليك  شخص لدرجه لا تستطيع معها مسامحته والتعامل معه بعد ذلك, سامحه فى قلبك وإقطع  علاقتك به تماما حتى ينتهى شعورك بالألم وتنسى هذا الشخص وما فعله بك. الوقت يشفى  جميع الجروح ولكن الشخص السىء يستحق القطيعه.

آثار عدم التسامح والرفض عليك :ــ

 مسامحه شخص أساء إليك بشده يمكن أن يكون صعبا, كما أن طلب المسامحه أيضا صعبا  ولكنها ضروره مهمه. الغضب والرفض, يؤلم ويضر العقل , والجسد, والروح. رفض التصالح  يجعل من الصعب أن تركز على أبسط واجباتك اليوميه. عندما يكون عقلك مشتت نتيجه مشاعر  وأفكار سلبيه, فإن عملك وعلاقاتك بمن حولك فى المنزل أو العمل تعانى من ذلك بشده.  صحتك البدنيه أيضا تعانى, ستعانى من صداع دائم, إرهاق, وضغط عالى, وأرق ليلا. كل  ذلك ناتج عن الضغط الذى تشعر بها داخلك نتيجه الغضب والرفض المشتعل فى عقلك وقلبك.  التسامح يساعدك على الشفاء .

كيف يمكن أن تصلح صداقه أفسدتها أنت:ــ



 *أولا يجب أن تعرف أن الصديق الحقيقى كنز لا يجب التفريط فيه .  إنك لا تلقى بصديق بعيدا لأنك شعرت إنه جرح مشاعرك, أو لأن كبريائك تمنعك  من توضيح سوء الفهم  الذى حدث بينكما. الصداقه فى حد ذاتها أهم ألف مره منك ومن  صديقك.الصداقه شىء نادر الحدوث لن تجده بسهوله لتفرط فيه.*
**

  لا تدع خطأ بسيط يفسد الصداقه بينكما: إنها جوهره تستحق  الدفاع عنها والحرب من أجلها. إنها تستحق التضحيه. إذا لم يكن هذا شعورك أنت  وصديقك,أذا ما كان بينكما لم يكن صداقه حقيقيه. الصداقه الحقيقيه مثل الذهب يلمع فى  النار. هنا لا يهم أن تصلح الخطأ أم لا. إنكما زملاء أو معارف ولستم أصدقاء.
 

  كن مستعدا للإعتذار حتى لو لم يكن الخطأ مقصودا: مره أخرى  الصداقه هى الأهم وأكبر من الخطأ والمخطىء. إذا أمكن إصلاح الخطأ بالإعتذار, إفعلها  فورا دون تردد أو إنتظار أن يبدأ الطرف الآخر. ركز على إنقاذ الصداقه ولا تنتظر أن  يقر كل واحد منكما بخطئه.
 

  إذهب إليه : قم بالخطوه الأولى : قم  بالواجب المطلوب لعلاج ما حدث وأغضب كل منكما من الآخر. كثير من الصداقات دمرت لأن  الطرفين تمسكا كل منهما بموقفه ولم يتنازلا لأنقاذ الصداقه بينهما وإنتظرا كل منهما  أن يبدأ الآخر بالصلح. نحى قليلا كبريائك جانبا لأن هذا هو صديقك المخلص الوفى الذى  لا يجب أن تفقده. كن الأعقل وابدأ, ولن أحكى لك ما هو الأثر الذى سيتركه ذلك على  قوه الصداقه بينكما.
 

  إخبر صديقك ما مدى تمسكك بالصداقه بينكما : يجب أن يذكر كل  منكما الآخر إن الصداقه هى حجر الزاويه وكل شىء عدا ذلك لا يهم. هذا الإعتراف سيهدأ  الغضب ويزيل التوتر والألم ويجدد العلاقه بينكما للأقوى والإستمراريه.


 أرتفعا فوق الجرح والألم : عند إصلاح ما فسد يجب أن تركزا  على إنكما معا تستطيعا ذلك. الصداقه الحقيقيه هى التكامل والتعاون. إعملا معا على  إصلاح الضرر الذى لحق بصداقتكما. التسامح لا يحدث فجأه ولكنه يأتى بالتدريج مع مرور  الوقت. قوة الصداقه تساعد على التسامح والنسيان.
 

     لصالحك أنت سامح وإنسى : طالما إنك لا تستطيع أن تسامح  ستسجن نفسك فى دوامه الألم. لن تشعر بأى سعاده كامله فى حياتك لأن داخلك يإن من  الألم. أنت لست فقط فى حاجه للتسامح والنسيان, بل أن تطلب السماح من الطرف الآخر
**
د/ نبيهه جابر 

----------------------------------------
*هوضح نقطه  تكمله للموضوع  اغلب المشاركات اتكلمت فيها   هوضحها بشكل مختصر لان ليها  موضوع منفصل هنزله قريب من كتاب  اسمه الشفاء الداخلي 

اننا اغلبنا بنسامح وبننسي وبنتجنب الشخص دا
في فرق بين التسامح والتصالح
التسامح دا فعل ارادي لا يتوقف علي المقدرة ولكنه يتوقف علي الارادة
والتصالح ايضا هو فعل ارادي  
لكن الفرق ان التسامح غير مشروط اما التصالح مشروط 
يعني لازم اسامح وانسي بس مش لازم اتصالح مع الشخص وارجع اتعامل معاه الا اذا توافرت الشروط المعينه الي تخليني ارجع اتعامل معاه
والتصالح هنا بمعني اني ارجع علاقتي بيه واتعامل معاه زي الاول 
وللحديث بقيه انشالله في موضوع منفصل اخر بشكل تفصيلي اكبر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2012)

موضوع جميل و مفيد -- اشكرك سبارو


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2012)

ممكن اسامح وانسى لكن مش ممكن ارجع زى الاول معاهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2012)

*نفس راي مينا
هنسي اللي حصل منهم
لكن مستحيل العلاقه بينا ترجع زي الاول
اللي انكسر بيتصلح بس اثار الكسر بتفضل موجوده​*


----------



## sparrow (22 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع جميل و مفيد -- اشكرك سبارو



نورتي بمرورك ياجميل 



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ممكن اسامح وانسى لكن مش ممكن ارجع زى الاول معاهم



ميرسي لمرورك يا مينا 



MIKEL MIK قال:


> *نفس راي مينا
> هنسي اللي حصل منهم
> لكن مستحيل العلاقه بينا ترجع زي الاول
> اللي انكسر بيتصلح بس اثار الكسر بتفضل موجوده​*



ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أبريل 2012)

التسامح من صفة الاقوياء موضوع جيد الرب يباركك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أبريل 2012)

44 واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم. 45 لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات.​أعتقد أنها ستجبرني علي نسيان أي شيء فى محبة المسيح​


----------



## sparrow (23 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ممكن اسامح وانسى لكن مش ممكن ارجع زى الاول معاهم





MIKEL MIK قال:


> *نفس راي مينا
> هنسي اللي حصل منهم
> لكن مستحيل العلاقه بينا ترجع زي الاول
> اللي انكسر بيتصلح بس اثار الكسر بتفضل موجوده​*



اقعدت افكر في كلامكم دا ولقيت ان ليه احنا بنسامح وبننسي ومش بنقدر نتعامل زي الاول
لاننا بنسامح وبنتناسي مش بنسي 
بنتاسي يعني انا بحط الالم او الجرح جوايا وادفنه وبقول ان انا خلاص سامحت ونسيت والحقيقه اني مش نسيت انا دفنته جوايا
وعشان كدة بتفضل نفسي شايله من الشخص دا ومش بقدر اتعامل معاه زي الاول
وطبعا عشان انسي لازم خطوات كتير خطوات بتفرق علي حسب طبيعه الشخصيه  ودرجة قربي بيه وطبيعه الموقف هو شخص  مش مهم خلاص انا هسامح واتناسي وخلاص مفيش احتكاك بيني وبينه وموضوع انتهي 
ولا الشخص عزيز عليا اخويا متلا منا لازم هتعامل معاه كتير وفي دلاله قويه بينا وحب وعشرة  ,, وبردو يكون في خطوات علشان اقدر انسي  اولهم اني اواجه نفسي  واواجه الشخص بما سببه ليا و لازم يبقي في عتاب واعتذار لازم  ولازم
لو انا فعلا سامحت ونسيت وواجهت نفسي والشخص المتسبب وحصل العتاب والاعتذار و و و  بكل الالامي واوجاعي  تدريجيا وبعد شويه وقت هقدر ارجع اتعامل زي الاول 




حبيب يسوع قال:


> التسامح من صفة الاقوياء موضوع جيد الرب يباركك



طبعا التسامح قوة مش ضعف وكمان ايمان 
ميرسي لمرورك 



بداية العمر قال:


> 44 واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم. 45 لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات.​أعتقد أنها ستجبرني علي نسيان أي شيء فى محبة المسيح​



امين يارب ,, اضافت ايه جميله للموضوع 
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2012)

بصى يا سبارو
عشان نتكلم كلام عقلانى
لازم نخرج الاهل من الموضوع
لان الاهل مهما عملو هما أهل
-
المشكله فى الصحاب !
لما صاحبى يقولى عليا كلام مش فيا
يعنى مثلاً تخيلى واحد انا كنت فاكره صاحبى
بيقول عليا لواحده اعرفها انى مدمن !
واحد زى ده هروح اقوله أيه
هقوله أنت قولت كده ليه ؟
أى سبب مهما كان مش هقبله
فالاريح انى أبعد عنه 
لان اللى بيفكر كده مينفعنيش صاحب !
الموضوع سهل وبسيط صدقينى
انا بحب الناس تعاملنى برجوله
لو هما مش رجاله مش عاوز اعرفهم أصلا !


----------



## sparrow (24 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بصى يا سبارو
> عشان نتكلم كلام عقلانى
> لازم نخرج الاهل من الموضوع
> لان الاهل مهما عملو هما أهل
> ...



انا موفقاك تماما في كل دا وكنت هعمل زيك واتجنب هذا الشخص
لاني وضحت ان التسامح والنسيان بيبقي علي حسب طبيعه الشخص والموقف 
وفي خطوات لكدة اهمهم انه اعاتب واعتذر وان اعترف بغلطي واني  مش هكرره ووووو
وطبعا دا كله مينفعش في الموقف بتاعك 
والي ينفع اني اسامح وانسي وابعد لان كدة هيبقي اريح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أبريل 2012)

*عندي رد طويل يا سهير

بس لما ربنا يكرمني والاقي وقت*


----------



## treaz (24 أبريل 2012)

صدقينى ممكن وبسهوله جدااااااا اننا نسامح وننسى بس المشكله انى مش بقدر اكون زى الاول مع نفس الشخص لانى فى تغير حصل جوايا وبيكون غصب عنى لان المايال ما بتتعكر مش بتصفى تاااااااانى بس من جوايا بكون مسامجه وبنسى (راى شخصى )مووووضوع رائع يا سبااااااااااااارو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

بصي يا حجه سهير
لما واحد ابن حلال يبقي واكل معايا عيش وملح 
ونعرف بعض حوالي 8 سنين 
ويبيعني عشان بنات ويجرحني قدمهم كمان

لما واحد ابن حلال من هنا يطلع كلام عليا
اني ماشي مع البت كذا وبحب في البت كذا
رغم اني ع طول بذكر اسمه بالخير
ورغم كده سامحتهم لكن مش نسيت اللي عملوه
والعلاقه بينا اكيد مش زي الاول وعمرها مهترجع زي الاول

هقلك كلمه بيقلها واحد بلدياتي اعرفه
متعملش خير عشان متلاقيش شر
اعتقد الجمله دي صح في وقتنا ده​


----------



## sparrow (25 أبريل 2012)

treaz قال:


> صدقينى ممكن وبسهوله جدااااااا اننا نسامح وننسى بس المشكله انى مش بقدر اكون زى الاول مع نفس الشخص لانى فى تغير حصل جوايا وبيكون غصب عنى لان المايال ما بتتعكر مش بتصفى تاااااااانى بس من جوايا بكون مسامجه وبنسى (راى شخصى )مووووضوع رائع يا سبااااااااااااارو



ميرسي يا حببتي لمرورك نورتيني 



MIKEL MIK قال:


> بصي يا حجه سهير
> لما واحد ابن حلال يبقي واكل معايا عيش وملح
> ونعرف بعض حوالي 8 سنين
> ويبيعني عشان بنات ويجرحني قدمهم كمان
> ...



يا لهوووووووووي كل دا شايله في قلبك وساكت 
زي ما قلت لمينا طبيعه الموقف والشخص بتحكم بردو
وطبعا بعد المواقف دي يبقي لازم اسامح وانسي واتجنب التعامل معاهم لان دا طبعهم ومش هيتغير فانا الي لازم اريح نفسي واتجنبه 
وبالنسبه للخير احنا بنعمله عشان خاطر ربنا مش عشان خاطر حد
اوعي تعمل خير وتستني خير من حد ,,  
اعمل الخير عشان ربنا وربنا صدقني بيعوض 
نورتني ياحج مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> يا لهوووووووووي كل دا شايله في قلبك وساكت
> زي ما قلت لمينا طبيعه الموقف والشخص بتحكم بردو
> وطبعا بعد المواقف دي يبقي لازم اسامح وانسي واتجنب التعامل معاهم لان دا طبعهم ومش هيتغير فانا الي لازم اريح نفسي واتجنبه
> وبالنسبه للخير احنا بنعمله عشان خاطر ربنا مش عشان خاطر حد
> ...




*شايل كتير لو موضوعك واسع
انا سامحت انا نسيت لا وده طبيعي
وفعلا تجنبت اي تعامل معاهم
وبالنسبه لعمل الخير مبقتش تفرق كتير
الخير بقي زي الشر دلوقتي ​*


----------



## sparrow (26 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *شايل كتير لو موضوعك واسع
> انا سامحت انا نسيت لا وده طبيعي
> وفعلا تجنبت اي تعامل معاهم
> وبالنسبه لعمل الخير مبقتش تفرق كتير
> الخير بقي زي الشر دلوقتي ​*



يا لهووووي علي السواد انا هخاف علي نفسي لتعديني
بص يا مايكل محدش خسران غيرك ,, كويس انك سامحت ودي خطوة مهمه لراحتك النفسيه 
ليه بقي متنساش؟؟
ليه تفضل معيش نفسك في الماضي المؤلم واحداثه 
هتقولي هو بمزاجي ؟؟؟؟؟
هقولك  بارادتك 
وازاي الخير بقي زي الشر؟؟؟
عارف انت نفسك لما تعمل حاجة كويسه دا هيسعدك انت بغض النظر علي المقابل ليه هيتقدر ولا لاء 
يكفي احساسك انك ريحت ضميرك وعملت الصح
ربنا عمره ما بينسي عمل الخير او الشر 
فكها يابني شويه هي في الاخر  ,اخرها مترين في متر وانت رفيع يعني متر في متر هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> يا لهووووي علي السواد انا هخاف علي نفسي لتعديني
> بص يا مايكل محدش خسران غيرك ,, كويس انك سامحت ودي خطوة مهمه لراحتك النفسيه
> ليه بقي متنساش؟؟
> ليه تفضل معيش نفسك في الماضي المؤلم واحداثه
> ...




*مش قلتيلي قريب اتعلمتي النكد مني
مجتش ع السواد اتعلميه هو كمان

النسيان في الحاجات اللي زي دي 
صعب جدا يا سهير حتي لو سامحتي ونسيتي فتره
لكن عمرك مهتنسي اللي حصل نهائي
المواقف دي بتمر في شريط ذكريات دايما

لزمته ايه التسييح ده بس
ما الحال من بعضه يا رفيعه ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

البابا شنوده بيقول يا تعاتب وتصفي ....... يا تسامح وتنسي
وانا بحاول اعمل زي ما قال
فعلا بروح كتير واتعاتب لحد ما اصفي بس في ناس مش بينفع معاها العتاب او ناس اتعاتبت معاهم كتير بس العتاب مش بيغير حاجة وعلشان كده ببعد عنهم بس بيني وبين نفسي بسامحهم وبنسي اللي عملوه بس الزيادة من عندي بقي اني بنساهم هما شخصيا كمان
بمعني اصح مش برجع اتكلم معاهم تاني ابدا وعلي فكرة دي مش حاجة غلط لان اب اعترافي قالي مادام شخص بيسبب عثرة ليكي من اي نوع من حقك تاخدي جنب ومش تتكلمي معاه بس المهم من قلبك تكوني مش شايلة منه ​


----------



## sparrow (26 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *مش قلتيلي قريب اتعلمتي النكد مني
> مجتش ع السواد اتعلميه هو كمان
> 
> النسيان في الحاجات اللي زي دي
> ...


مهي كلمه صعب دي الي بتوقف المراكب الماشيه 
الحزن يامايكل هو الحاجة الوحيدة الي الزمن بيقدر ينسيها
يعني اكيد اول شهر في الحزن غير تاني شهر غير بعد سنه
ربنا يخفف عنك وعنا جميعاااااااااااااااااا



marmora jesus قال:


> البابا شنوده بيقول يا تعاتب وتصفي ....... يا تسامح وتنسي
> وانا بحاول اعمل زي ما قال
> فعلا بروح كتير واتعاتب لحد ما اصفي بس في ناس مش بينفع معاها العتاب او ناس اتعاتبت معاهم كتير بس العتاب مش بيغير حاجة وعلشان كده ببعد عنهم بس بيني وبين نفسي بسامحهم وبنسي اللي عملوه بس الزيادة من عندي بقي اني بنساهم هما شخصيا كمان
> بمعني اصح مش برجع اتكلم معاهم تاني ابدا وعلي فكرة دي مش حاجة غلط لان اب اعترافي قالي مادام شخص بيسبب عثرة ليكي من اي نوع من حقك تاخدي جنب ومش تتكلمي معاه بس المهم من قلبك تكوني مش شايلة منه ​



كلامك كله مظبوط و فعلا مش غلط انك تتجنبي شخص طالما هو ممكن يضايقك او يزود تعبك بس المهم انك تكون سامحتي ونسيتي لان دا مهم لراحتك انتي النفسيه


----------



## چاكس (26 أبريل 2012)

*ساذج هو من يسامح و ينسى*
*أحمق هو من لا يسامح و لا ينسى*
*حكيم هو من يسامح و لا ينسى *


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2012)

لا يمكننى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2012)

*طب الى بيسامح وينسا ويتعامل عادى دا نسميه ايه *​


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2012)

عندى رد مفخخ وطووووووووويل 
بس هحجز علشان الموضوع ميهربش منى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أبريل 2012)

*متابع 
الموضوع جامد 
وفيه مفاجئات*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *ساذج هو من يسامح و ينسى*
> *أحمق هو من لا يسامح و لا ينسى*
> *حكيم هو من يسامح و لا ينسى *



قد يكون حكيم أن سامح ولم ينسي...
ولكن ماذا سيستفيد من عدم النسيان..؟
هل سيستفيد أستغلال التجربه فى حماية نفسه من الوقوع فيها مجددا..
بالعكس..يجب أن ننسي ..فمخزون الذاكره أن أمتلأ بمثل تلك الذكريات الحزينه..سيكون العائد ضيق وكأبه
هذا من منطوق رأيي الشخصي..
ولمشاركتك كل الأحترام 
​


----------



## sparrow (27 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *ساذج هو من يسامح و ينسى*
> *أحمق هو من لا يسامح و لا ينسى*
> *حكيم هو من يسامح و لا ينسى *


بالعكس منتهي القوة والحكمه ان الواحد يسامح وينسي دي حاجة مش سهله 
فين الحكمه ان الواحد يسامح ومش ينسي دا عذاب ومحدش بيتعب غيره 


marcelino قال:


> لا يمكننى​



ان التسامح شئ رائع وجميل يتم داخل نفسك وليس في الاخر اذا كنت غاضبا مني وقررت الا تسامحني فهذا الامر قد لا يهمني فانا مرتاح في حياتي ولكن الذي يكون غاضبا وحزينا هو انت لانك لا تسامحني وسوف تشعر بالراحه عندما تسامحني نحن نحتاج ان نسامح الاخرين لان التسامح يساعدنا علي الشفاء 
دا جزء من كتاب اسمه الشفاء الداخلي تقريبا بيتكلم عن نفس الموضوع وهنزله قريب انشالله  دا هيوضح حجات كتير بشكل تفصيلي اكبر ,, و  لقيت الجزء دا احسن رد لتعليقك 




+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *طب الى بيسامح وينسا ويتعامل عادى دا نسميه ايه *​



دي قوة داخليه ومحبه كبيرة جداا اشكري ربنا عليها 


oesi no قال:


> عندى رد مفخخ وطووووووووويل
> بس هحجز علشان الموضوع ميهربش منى


  هستناك تنور في اي وقت 



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *متابع
> الموضوع جامد
> وفيه مفاجئات*
> ​


  منورني يا عياد 



بداية العمر قال:


> قد يكون حكيم أن سامح ولم ينسي...
> ولكن ماذا سيستفيد من عدم النسيان..؟
> هل سيستفيد أستغلال التجربه فى حماية نفسه من الوقوع فيها مجددا..
> بالعكس..يجب أن ننسي ..فمخزون الذاكره أن أمتلأ بمثل تلك الذكريات الحزينه..سيكون العائد ضيق وكأبه
> ...



رايك صح جداا وجميل اووي


----------



## sparrow (27 أبريل 2012)

هوضح نقطه تكمله للموضوع  اغلب المشاركات اتكلمت فيها   هوضحها بشكل مختصر لان ليها موضوع منفصل هنزله قريب من كتاب تاني اسمه الشفاء الداخلي 

اننا اغلبنا بنسامح وبننسي وبنتجنب الشخص دا
في فرق بين التسامح والتصالح
التسامح دا فعل ارادي لا يتوقف علي المقدرة ولكنه يتوقف علي الارادة
والتصالح ايضا هو فعل ارادي  
لكن الفرق ان التسامح غير مشروط اما التصالح مشروط 
يعني لازم اسامح وانسي بس مش لازم اتصالح مع الشخص وارجع اتعامل معاه الا اذا توافرت الشروط المعينه الي تخليني ارجع اتعامل معاه
والتصالح هنا بمعني اني ارجع علاقتي بيه واتعامل معاه زي الاول 
وللحديث بقيه انشالله في موضوع منفصل اخر بشكل تفصيلي اكبر


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2012)

عدنا اليكم من جديد 
فى نقطة التسامح تحديدا 
فانا شايف ان قدرة الانسان على التسامح فى حق اللى غلطوا فيه محدوده مهما كان اللى بيتكلم بيقول ده انا سامحت فلان وفلان وفلان مع انهم عملوا فيا وسوا  فده مسموش تسامح ده اسمه تجاهل او تنازل عن قيمة الغلط اللى غلطوه فى حقك  
لكن اللى بيسامح بجد هو اللى بيسامح  من كل قلبه فيمر يوم او اتنين وتلاقى تعامله بقى زى الاول 
وانا اكيد مش من النوع ده فى بعض انواع الاخطاء 
ولكن بشكل عام اغلب الاخطاء الصغيره فى حقى بتنازل عن حقى فيها بشرط عدم تكررها لانه فى حاله تكرار الخطأ بسامح وبنسي الشخص نفسه وطريقة تعاملى معاه ده ان كان فيه تعامل من الاصل بتكون طريقة جافة جدا 
بالنسبه للاخطاء الكبيرة فى حقى فأنا بسامح بس مبنساش الاشخاص 
صحيح مبتكلمش معاهم ولكن بستنى الفرصه المناسبه اللى باخد حقى فيها  حتى ولو مرت سنين 
فانا قلبى بلاك بلاك بلاك مبنساش اللى يغلط فى حقى 
 ولكن زى ما قولت على قد الغلط على قد رد الفعل


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أبريل 2012)

انا عن نفسي بعاتب وبسامح وبنسي 
وبتعامل مع الشخص تاني كان مفيش اي شئ
لكن مع بعض التحفظات علي بعض الاشخاص
فهناك اشخاص يصعب التعامل معهم كالسابق
فهم يستغلون هذا التسامح وكأنه نقطه ضعف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2012)

*انا بقي بتظلم واتفهم غلط 
والطرف التاني بياخد اكبر مقلب في حياته 
وبردوا بسامح وانسي 
*​


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> عدنا اليكم من جديد
> فى نقطة التسامح تحديدا
> فانا شايف ان قدرة الانسان على التسامح فى حق اللى غلطوا فيه محدوده مهما كان اللى بيتكلم بيقول ده انا سامحت فلان وفلان وفلان مع انهم عملوا فيا وسوا  فده مسموش تسامح ده اسمه تجاهل او تنازل عن قيمة الغلط اللى غلطوه فى حقك
> لكن اللى بيسامح بجد هو اللى بيسامح  من كل قلبه فيمر يوم او اتنين وتلاقى تعامله بقى زى الاول
> ...



بص انا موفقاك في كل كلامك الا النقطه الاخيرة  (الي لازم تاخد حقك )
لسبب بسيط اني انا لو قررت انتقم واخد حقي مهما عملت مش هيبقي زي ما ربنا هيعمل ويعوضني
انا كدة بوقف عمل ربنا في تعويضي انا شخصيا وفي انه هو ياخدلي حقي 
طلعت شرير يا جورج واحنا منعرفش هههههه
نورتني بمرورك 



+Nevena+ قال:


> انا عن نفسي بعاتب وبسامح وبنسي
> وبتعامل مع الشخص تاني كان مفيش اي شئ
> لكن مع بعض التحفظات علي بعض الاشخاص
> فهناك اشخاص يصعب التعامل معهم كالسابق
> فهم يستغلون هذا التسامح وكأنه نقطه ضعف


تمام يا جميل اهم حاجة انك تسامحي وتنسي التصالح دا بقي ورجوعك في التعامل دا بيتوقف علي كذا حاجة نفعوا كان بها منفعوش يبقي خلاص 
نورتيني يا جميل بمرورك 



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا بقي بتظلم واتفهم غلط
> والطرف التاني بياخد اكبر مقلب في حياته
> وبردوا بسامح وانسي
> *​



يابخت من بات مظلوم ولا بتش ظالم يا عياد 
ميرسي لمشاركتك ومرورك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2012)

معرفش ازعل من حد دة فى العادى
لكن لو اتوجعت قوى بشكى لربنا وبقوله يدينى قوة مسامحة من عنده 
وبسامح وبنسى بس مش بعاتب بقى


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> معرفش ازعل من حد دة فى العادى
> لكن لو اتوجعت قوى بشكى لربنا وبقوله يدينى قوة مسامحة من عنده
> وبسامح وبنسى بس مش بعاتب بقى



طيب مش بتعاتب وتقدر تتعامل معاهم زي الاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> طيب مش بتعاتب وتقدر تتعامل معاهم زي الاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا زى الاول لا لكن مش جوايا اى مشاعر ضيق خلاص نسيت الامر 
لكن هقعد اخزن جوايا لا طبعا بس الحياة اكيد هتخلينى اتعامل معاهم ولو صدفة 
فلازم خلاص بقى محاولش اشيل جوايا وعلشان *اهم حاجة هقف اصلى قدام ربنا ازى واقوله سامحنى يارب زى ما بسامح*
المسامحة يعنى خلاص أصفى ولو طلبوا منى مساعدة مش هتاخر 
ودة اختبرته فى حياتى بس دة ميجيش كدة لازم( * صلاة *)


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لا زى الاول لا لكن مش جوايا اى مشاعر ضيق خلاص نسيت الامر
> لكن هقعد اخزن جوايا لا طبعا بس الحياة اكيد هتخلينى اتعامل معاهم ولو صدفة
> فلازم خلاص بقى محاولش اشيل جوايا وعلشان *اهم حاجة هقف اصلى قدام ربنا ازى واقوله سامحنى يارب زى ما بسامح*
> المسامحة يعنى خلاص أصفى ولو طلبوا منى مساعدة مش هتاخر
> ودة اختبرته فى حياتى بس دة ميجيش كدة لازم( * صلاة *)



تمام يا ابو تربو . رايك جميل ومليان نعمه 
نورتني بمرورك


----------



## jajageorge (31 مايو 2012)

التسامح فى الخطأ سهل لان هذا فى ومن طبيعتنا الجديدة المعطاة فى المعمودية ولكن الصعب هو النسيان الحقيقة مش فادر افهم كيف انسى


----------



## Critic (31 مايو 2012)

على فكرة التسامح ملوش علاقة بالنسيان !
احنا مبجبش استكية ونمسح ذكرياتنا, ولا فيه سحر بيحصل , الغفران ده موقف , موقف بقرر فيه التخلى عن حقى فى رد الألم او الحصول على تعويض من الشخص اللى جرحنى , ولازم نفصل بينه وبين "النسيان" و استعادة "الثقة" او "استمرار العلاقة"
تقدر تسماح وتغفر , بس ده ملوش اى علاقة ب استمرار العلاقة او ثقتى فى الشخص ده او حتى نسيان الموقف !


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

اكيد مش هنسى لازم افضل فاكرة عشان على الاقل اخد حذرى

هسامح لحد معين لحد ما يخلص رصيده عندى


----------



## sparrow (3 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> على فكرة التسامح ملوش علاقة بالنسيان !
> احنا مبجبش استكية ونمسح ذكرياتنا, ولا فيه سحر بيحصل , الغفران ده موقف , موقف بقرر فيه التخلى عن حقى فى رد الألم او الحصول على تعويض من الشخص اللى جرحنى , ولازم نفصل بينه وبين "النسيان" و استعادة "الثقة" او "استمرار العلاقة"
> العلاقه انك لو مسامحتش مستحيل هتنسي وهيفضل جواك الرغبه في الانتقام او الالم والحزن
> التسامح هيديك فرصه انك لما تفتكر الموقف متحاولش تقف عنده كتير
> ...



الجزئيه دي خاصه بالتصالح وانا وضحت في مشاركه قبل كدة ان في فرق بين التسامح والتصالح ,,  ان التسامح غير مشروط  يعني مينفعش اقول اني عشان اساامح فلان لابد ان يعمل كذا وكذا 
انما التصالح مشروط لازم عشان ارجع لفلان يتم كذا وكذا 
التسامح يعتمد عليا انا فقط اما التصالح بيعتمد علينا احنا الاتنين 
ولازم يتم علي اساس سليم 
نورتني يا كريتك ميرسي لمشاركتك 



tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد مش هنسى لازم افضل فاكرة عشان على الاقل اخد حذرى
> 
> هسامح لحد معين لحد ما يخلص رصيده عندى



طيب وليه تستني لما رصيدة يخلص وبعدان تفقدي القدرة علي التسامح
سامحي وحاولي توضحي انك سامحتي وان دا سببلك الم ولازم الموقف ميتتكررش يعني تسامحي وتتصالحي كمان 
عشان الرصيد ميخلصش 
نورتيني يا جميل ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

> العلاقه انك لو مسامحتش مستحيل


ولو سامحت مستحيل هنسى برضو !
الغفران ملوش تأثير السحر على الذاكرة , اه هفضل فاكر الموقف بس مش شايل اى ضغينة تجاهه ايه المشكلة فى كدة ؟
انتى نفسك قولتيها "ذكرى متسببش اى الم" يعنى مازلت ذكرى اهى , وده اللى انا اقصده , لكن انى "انسى" بالمعنى الحرفى ده مستحيل الا لو جالى فقدان ذاكرة مثلا


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> طيب وليه تستني لما رصيدة يخلص وبعدان تفقدي القدرة علي التسامح
> سامحي وحاولي توضحي انك سامحتي وان دا سببلك الم ولازم الموقف ميتتكررش يعني تسامحي وتتصالحي كمان
> عشان الرصيد ميخلصش
> نورتيني يا جميل ميرسي لمرورك



ساعات بيبقى صعب انك ترجعى تتعاملى مع شخص زى الاول حتى لو انك سامحتى وحاوبتى تنسى او نسيتى

هيفضل فى حاجز هتفكرى اكتر هتحذرى منه اكتر قبل ما تتكلمى فى اى حاجة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جمييييييييييل جداااااااااااا
ومش في احلي واحسن من التسامح واننا ننسي 
علشان نقدر نعيش
ولما بنسامح بنحس كدا بأحساس جميل  مش ليه وصف .....

ربنا يباركك علي الموضوع الجميل دا
​


----------



## sparrow (4 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ولو سامحت مستحيل هنسى برضو !
> الغفران ملوش تأثير السحر على الذاكرة , اه هفضل فاكر الموقف بس مش شايل اى ضغينة تجاهه ايه المشكلة فى كدة ؟
> انتى نفسك قولتيها "ذكرى متسببش اى الم" يعنى مازلت ذكرى اهى , وده اللى انا اقصده , لكن انى "انسى" بالمعنى الحرفى ده مستحيل الا لو جالى فقدان ذاكرة مثلا



انت لو مسامحتش هيفضل الالم موجود
انما لو سمحت هيفضل مجرد ذكري  متسببش الم 
وهو دا المطلوب ,, ان ميبقاش في الم 
محدش فينا هينسي بالمعني الحرفي واكيد مش دا المقصود من الموضوع

نورتني ياكريتيك بمشاركتك الفعاله وارائك المميزة 



tasoni queena قال:


> ساعات بيبقى صعب انك ترجعى تتعاملى مع شخص زى الاول حتى لو انك سامحتى وحاوبتى تنسى او نسيتى
> 
> هيفضل فى حاجز هتفكرى اكتر هتحذرى منه اكتر قبل ما تتكلمى فى اى حاجة



بصي ياجميل دي الجزئيه الخاصه بالتصالح ودي انتي مش مجبره عليها 
ولازملها كمان شروط عشان ترجعي تتعاملي زي الاول ولو متوفرتش 
يبقي خلاص انتي سامحتي وكل واحد في حاله 
ميرسي يا جميل لمشركتك الجميله منوراني



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييل جداااااااااااا
> ومش في احلي واحسن من التسامح واننا ننسي
> علشان نقدر نعيش
> ولما بنسامح بنحس كدا بأحساس جميل  مش ليه وصف .....
> ...



ميرسي يا جميل لردك الجميل 
ربنا يزيدك من نعمته


----------

